# Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht



## SaKuL (20. Oktober 2010)

*Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Auf der Seite von expreview.com sind heute Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht. 

Die Besonderheiten der Platine finden sich nicht nur in der Farbe sondern auch in der Spannungsversorgung. Diese ist digital und hat 6+2 Phasen, welche von Volterra-Controllern realisiert werden. Somit stehen 6 Phasen mit bis zu 40 Ampere (theoretisch) für die CPU und 2 Phasen mit ebenfalls theoretischen 40 Ampere für den Speicher zur Verfügung. So soll eine maximale Schaltfrequenz von 1,3 MHz möglich sein. Rückseitig wurden auf der Platine zusätzliche Entstörkondensatoren von NEC verbaut.
Des Weiteren stehen als Outputs ein DVI, HDMI und DIsplayport zur Verfügung. Um bei extremer Übertaktung genügend Strom zur Verfügung zu stellen wurde einer, der bei der GTX 460 sonst üblichen 6-Pin-PCIe-Stromstecker, durch einen mit 8 Pins ersetzt.

Aus diesen Veränderungen soll ein großes Übertaktungspotential resultieren. Von einem konkreten Erscheinungsdatum oder gar einem Preis ist noch nichts bekannt. Es ist jedoch die Rede von einem " Merry Christmas gift for overclockers" - einem Weihnachtsgeschenk für Overclocker, ob auch in Europa ist ebenfalls nicht bekannt.  

Quelle: expreview.com


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Das sieht ja mal Porno aus...kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern das es jemals überhaupt ein weißes PCB gab...einfach TOP.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

*Sabber*

Dazu gibt es nichts weiter zu sagen! Verdammt sieht das geil aus! Genau das hab ich mir immer gewünscht! Evtl verkauf ich meine Hawk und kaufe mir bei Erscheinen diese Karte!

*weitersabber*


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

hehe stimmt. wieso is da bisher keiner drauf gekommen ^^ hat schon was edles un sicher geil für modder (un für alle anderen zum reinen nutzen natürlich auch ^^).


----------



## SaKuL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern das es jemals überhaupt ein weißes PCB gab...einfach TOP.



Doch Sapphire und wenige andere Hersteller haben das mal versucht, kam aber wohl nicht so überragend gut an. Da gabs auch mal eine Bilderserie von PCGH mit den größten Fehlgriffen in Sachen Design und Farbwahl, da waren die, glaube ich, auch dabei, ich finde den Link bloß nicht

Im Anhang ist aber ein Beispielbild.

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Das sieht mit dem Rot aber verdammt reudig aus....


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal Porno aus...kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern das es jemals überhaupt ein weißes PCB gab...einfach TOP.



Doch es gab mal ein Sapphire Board komplett in weiß schade das es bisjetzt das einzige geblieben ist...


----------



## Player007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

War es nicht auch so, das ein weißes PCB sehr viel Geld kostet oder schwer zu produzieren ist?
Ich meine dort mal irgendwas gehört zu haben.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

, das sieht ja richtig edel aus!

das board würde gar nicht so schlecht aussehen, wenn es komplett in weiß gehalten wär.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Ich glaube nicht das der Aufwand grösser ist.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Lol, vor paar Tagen hab ich in irgendeinem Thread noch gescchrieben dass es mal ne Graka mit weißem PCB geben solll 

Kommt drauf, wenn die das Mit Siebdruck Verfahren auftragen ist es etwas aufwändiger, wenns gegossen wird gibt es keinen Unterschied


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Weißes PCB is so meag geil *-*


----------



## herethic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum es kein weißes PCB gibt. Die Maschinen müssen alle 10 Minuten gereinigt werden, weil diese sonst nicht mehr erkennen können, wo die Bauteile aufgelötet werden müssen. Deshalb war das Sapphire-Board auch so teuer und nur in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar.

©Oliver


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



thrian schrieb:


> Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum es kein weißes PCB gibt. Die Maschinen müssen alle 10 Minuten gereinigt werden, weil diese sonst nicht mehr erkennen können, wo die Bauteile aufgelötet werden müssen. Deshalb war das Sapphire-Board auch so teuer und nur in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar.
> 
> ©Oliver




Wieso dass denn?
Is doch  das selbe wie bei grünem Lack.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Wieso dass denn?
> Is doch  das selbe wie bei grünem Lack.



thrian hat schon recht, es steht auch irgendwo auf PCGH.de , aber der Link fehlt mir. Und wieso das ist weiß ich jetzt auch nicht genau


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Weil ich nämlich in ner Firma arbeite wo wir Platinen herstellen, grüner Lötstopplack wird gegossen, und weiß/blau/rot/schwarz wird per Siebdruck gemacht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Naja schaut schon echt bescheiden aus...aber bin eher drauf gespannt was die im OC bereich kann und welcher Kühler drauf kommt !


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Weil ich nämlich in ner Firma arbeite wo wir Platinen herstellen, grüner Lötstopplack wird gegossen, und weiß/blau/rot/schwarz wird per Siebdruck gemacht.



Aber bei weisser Farbe müssen die Maschinen alle 10 Minuten gereinigt werden, wie thrian schon sagte. Sonst erkennen die Maschinen nicht wo die Teile hingehören und es würde die übelste Fail-Produktion werden.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Aber wieso sollten die Löt- bzw. Bestückungsmaschinen bei weißen PCB´s schneller verdrecken?

Entweder seh ich da grad kein Sinn drin, oder ich steh voll aufem Schlauch


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollten die Löt- bzw. Bestückungsmaschinen bei weißen PCB´s schneller verdrecken?
> 
> Entweder seh ich da grad kein Sinn drin, oder ich steh voll aufem Schlauch



Ich weiß auch nicht wieso, ich kenn mich da nicht aus aber ich hab schon öfters gelesen dass das so ist


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Hätte ich gerne unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## SchnickNick (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

naja, also casemodder giebt man bestimmt mal ein paar €uros mehr dafür aus


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Das Teil brauch ich in meinem Phantom.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Teil brauch ich in meinem Phantom.



Daran hab ich auch sofort gedacht, nur leider hab ich kein Phantom 
Ist aber das schönste Gehäuse auf dem Markt, ich wills auch


----------



## herethic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

PCGH_Daniel_W meint dazu:
Vor allem ist es nicht so einfach die Maschinen zu säubern, sodass das Mainboard am Schluss auch wirklich weiß ist.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Das hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht. Weiß ist halt ziemlich empfindlich 

Dunkle Farben verzeihen da viel mehr, ohne das man was sieht.

Zudem wird Weiß vom Material wohl auch etwas teurer sein (auch wenn nur im 0,x Cent Bereich), da man ja kein Recycling dazugeben kann.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



thrian schrieb:


> PCGH_Daniel_W meint dazu:
> Vor allem ist es nicht so einfach die Maschinen zu säubern, sodass das Mainboard am Schluss auch wirklich weiß ist.



Das ist auch noch ein Grund warum es kaum weiße PCBs gibt.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

An den Maschinen liegt das nicht, das liegt an dem Fluxer der leicht braun-rötlich ist.
Wenn ich am HAL die weißen Platinen mache sind die hinterher auch minimal bräunlich.

Mit chemisch Nickel-Gold oder chemisch Zinn müssten die aber komplett weiß bleiben


----------



## Foetus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

hui, die würd hervorragend in meinen pc passen. noch einen netten kühler drauf und nicht zu teuer . 
lieber noch mal abwarten was die neuen radeons so drauf haben, aber eines steht fest -im december kommt ne neue graka ins haus - die weiße 460er is schon mal ein heißer kandidat.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



>ExX< schrieb:


> An den Maschinen liegt das nicht, das liegt an dem Fluxer der leicht braun-rötlich ist.
> Wenn ich am HAL die weißen Platinen mache sind die hinterher auch minimal bräunlich.
> 
> Mit chemisch Nickel-Gold oder chemisch Zinn müssten die aber komplett weiß bleiben



Das kannst du ja mal der Mainboard-Industrie sagen, dann gibt es vielleicht mehr weiße Mainboards


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Galaxy macht nen echten Namen mit den "Innovationen"

Weiter so

Die hören auch auf nen Stift im zweiten Lehrjahr


----------



## al007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

paßt auf jeden Fall gut zu den weißen PCGH-Produkten


----------



## SaKuL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



al007 schrieb:


> paßt auf jeden Fall gut zu den weißen PCGH-Produkten



Da haben wirs doch: Das wird einfach die PCGH-Version einer GTX 460. Und da PCGH sich ja mit den Fehlern solcher Produkte auskennt wird diese GTX 460 perfekt (siehe die ganzen Veränderungen im Vergleich zur Referenz).

Ne, nur scherz

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Mirart (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Wird die Karte denn besser übertaktbar als die Hawk sein? 

Mist, und ich dachte, nach einem Monat Recherche hätte ich mich entschieden...


----------



## CentaX (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*



SaKuL schrieb:


> So soll eine maximale Schaltfrequenz von 1,3 MHz möglich sein.



Bin ich jetz echt der erste, dem das auffällt? 
Viel muss man ja nicht zu sagen, ich liebe weiß ^^ Und trotzdem bleib ich bei der Oma HD4850 (wenigstens 1gb vram)
Fast schade, dass ich so raus bin aus Hardware usw., sonst fänd ich die Karte auch mega-interessant, obwohl ich .. doch mehr AMD verschrieben bin  Aber rot und weiß sieht einfach schei*e aus.


----------



## KeiteH (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

cool siehts ja aus, aber ich frag mich eher, wie die Karte nach ein paar Einsätzen unter Vollast bzw nach ein paar Wochen Betrieb aussieht.
remember: Weiß + Heiß = Braun... oHooo ... 
Und um das zu vermeiden wäre derAufwand wohl schon ziemlich hoch, bei den Temps auf den Boards...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Endlich, ich wünschte nur es gäbe weiß-schwarze Mainboards... 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das die 768 MB Variante ist ?!


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Ich glaub ja


----------



## SaKuL (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bilder einer GTX 460 mit weißem PCB von Galaxy aufgetaucht*

Auf den Bildern ist definitiv ein PCB mit nur 8 Speicherchips gezeigt, doch halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass für einen Extrem-OC-Version nur 786 MB verbaut werden. 

Außerdem sind ja noch zwei freie Plätze für Ram-Chips vorhanden. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich bei dem PCB schon um ein Costum-PCB handelt, welches kaum noch Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Referenz-PCB hat ist es aus meiner Sicht unglaubwürdig, dass  extra 2 unbelegte Plätze für Ram eingeplant wurden. Der Platz wäre sicher besser zu nutzen.

MfG
SaKuL


----------

